# pkg 1.0.r4 error on accesing remote repo



## copypaiste (Jul 25, 2012)

I've got this error while doing *pkg search*.


```
pkg: Repo remote (schema version 12) is too old - need at least schema 2000
```

My repo is set to 

```
PACKAGESITE=http://pkgbeta.freebsd.org/freebsd-9-amd64/latest
```

Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## copypaiste (Jul 31, 2012)

The error was likely caused by troubles with internet access via proxy. The message is misleading though.


----------

